# SBT's for dinner.



## b-one (Sep 16, 2015)

Decided to have some SBT's for dinner. So I cooked up some breakfast sausage it was a bit bland so I seasoned it up with Cajun spice mixed with cream cheese, four cheddar blend,scallions and stuffed some mini sweet peppers. 













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Sep 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Sep 16, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2015)

Here they are stuffed and wrapped then seasoned with Cajun spice and Jeff's rub.













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Sep 16, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2015)

Had to use the gasser so I tossed the AMNPS in there with Pitmaster blend pellets.


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2015)

Well they got a little too crispy as I didn't take my AMNPS off the smoker before firing up the other burners to crisp them up and it caught fire as I watched tv[emoji]128546[/emoji] back up plan is cheesy hotdogs and I just figured out we had no buns or bread what a great night!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Sep 16, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 17, 2015)

B, they look good to me !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh man, that stinks !  They still look good, sorry they didn't turn out the way ya wanted !  Hope ya was able to salvage some !


----------



## b-one (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys! There were just a little to charred,I still ate about six of them I had to try them!:biggrin:


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 17, 2015)

Perfectly caramelized, I would say.lol


----------

